# Loose drywall tape?



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I did a search on this and everyone says remove the old tape and replace.

I've got a textured ceiling in my garage with some long 5' loose tape, not all the way down yet but coming. 

If it was not textured I would not mind cutting out the tape and redoing, simple project. Making the texture look decent is hard for me.

The tape is not separating because of dampness, no water stains. Not all the tape is coming off, only a couple sections. So I would guess the mud was too thin under the tape. This is SW Florida, so it did not freeze.

Why can I not clean, dampen and remud what is there? Or is everybody right? I have searched but can find no explanation for cutting the old out!

JIm 0311


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a DIY'r here, but I don't see how you would manage to get compound behind the tape if it's still in place?
I have the same issue, but have too many things going on to do it now. I have three or four strips about 4 to 6 feet long coming loose. I figure I will pull the whole seam off when I fix mine. I also have to contend with texture. Having said that, my garage is 10 feet high inside and I don't think anyone will be staring up there enough to see texture difference.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jjrbus said:


> I did a search on this and everyone says remove the old tape and replace.
> 
> I've got a textured ceiling in my garage with some long 5' loose tape, not all the way down yet but coming.
> 
> ...


This is interesting because the real problem is more likely just the opposite. The original mud bed was probably TOO THICK. By that, I mean too stiff and dry.

Even a super-thin coat of mud left under the tape after squeezing out as much as you can will adhere just fine *IF* it was *wet enough* to begin with.

Probably "No" to trying to rewet old tape with hardened mud on it. I'd remove the old tape if it was my job.


----------



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

The real issue here is the crappy binders used in mud that doesn't hold up to high humidity and comes loose over time. We see it here in garages and I'm sure it's a common problem in Florida. If you want the issue to go away completely, strip the ceiling with 1x 4, it' looks like beamage when you're done if done right. Or, since you have Coronado Paint Co in Florida, you can also see if they will sell you a couple of gallons of Acrylic Binder. Use the Acrylic Binder in a 50%/50% water and binder to use with the powdered mud. It'll turn out slick, seals the mud, and it won't come loose again. At one time we even used a good acrylic exterior paint instead of water to keep the joints from falling apart but thanks to the EPA, there aren't many true acrylic paints anymore. Most are a PVA or PEV now.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guy's thanks for the input! A friend of mine once told me if there is a hard way to do something i will find it, I got upset cause he is right:laughing:

So putting my latent perfectionist leanings on hold I decided to just cover the seams with some 3/8" plywood cut into strips.:yes:

So I find myself with paper and pencil trying to lay out a design that will look pleasing to the eye.

So I hear myself saying to myself what are you doing it is a garage for Pete's sake. 

So I am just going to cover the seams that r peeling, I don't care that my garage will not make Architectural Digest or Better Homes and Gardens. My submission to Fine Home building will be mocked. I will spend my time and effort on something worthwhile.

The wisdom of old age comes too late in life!
Thank's JIm 0311


----------

